# Form Maker Pro and MySql



## Monk_ (Sep 7, 2001)

Hello Everyone,

I am trying to install FormMaker Pro. It uses .php scripts and MySql. I get the install.php script to run but when I enter the info I get "could not connect to MySql Server". I dont know much about MySql but I do know it is running and it allowed me to create a database to use with the form program.

Running:
Windows Server 2003 SR1
IIS 6.0 with .php extension allowed
PHP 4.3.11
MySql 4.0

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## webdiva (Dec 31, 2004)

Make sure you have write permissions on the database.


----------



## jeffshead (Sep 10, 2005)

I have the same issue. I know nothing about MySQL. I have Miniportal up and running with FTP, MySQL, all the plug-ins, etc... Did you ever figure out how to get eveything working. Do I have to manually set up a database or table or somthing to get Formmaker to work? I get the install.php script to run but when I enter the info I get "could not connect to MySql Server" I do not know what to enter for MySQL host, login, password, database name nor do I know where to find the info. I searched Google but could not find anything other than this post. Are there any security issues such as setting passwords? Can anyone help me!!! It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Monk_ (Sep 7, 2001)

jeffshead: no I havent gotten Form Maker to work. Their support has be terrible. To answer some of your questions:
Database location should be localhost
MySql login should be root
MySql password is what you set when you installed MySql
If you havent created a database use test for the MySql database name.
The other stuff is for the Form Maker login so they can be whatever you want.
Hope this helps becase MitriDat isnt any help.


----------



## jeffshead (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks Monk.

I stopped getting the "could not connect to MySQL server" error after I created a new database and made a user and password for the new database. Now, after I enter info into the "install.php" script, I get the Apache "Forbidden" error you get when you try to access a directory you don't have permission for. I don't understand this because I was able to access the "install.php" which is in the same folder. The "install.php" even writes the tables in the new database. I don't know if I need to change a config file for permission or what.


----------



## jeffshead (Sep 10, 2005)

I made it one step further. Their tech support sucks. I found out from Instant Servers (maker of Miniportal) that I had to add default file types (index.cgi index.pl index.php index.xhtml) to the global settings. I guess this adds a line to the httpd.config file.

Now I can install FormMaker, and generate forms, but it will not process them. When I test a form, it looks for a directory that does not exist and I get "The page cannot be found" eror. The directory it looks for is:
http://www.***.com/php/users/formprocessorpro.php

I even tried to create this directory and it still does not work. The "users/formprocessorpro.php" portion of the address is actually installed in the installation directory of Form Maker Pro.

I am still waiting for a reply to my last three e-mails to MitriDat.


----------



## Monk_ (Sep 7, 2001)

jeffshead, thanks for the info but I decided Form Maker isn't worth the effort since they wont support it properly. I went to an online form processor and it works fine. I did find a pretty good sendmail program you may want to look at:
http://www.tech-pro.net/software.html
Good luck.


----------

